# Pressure washer from a distant water butt



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

So I know pressure washers can use rainwater from a water butt, but this is usually with a rather short filtered hose. Our water butts are at the back of the house, so not sure if there's any way to draw water from such a distance. 

Also how much would ~400-500L go if using a PW?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

It should not necessarily be a problem, as long as the hose is kept at a lower level, than the level in the water butt, it will syphon once primed.
The larger diameter hose you use the more water you will have available. Plus, the easier it will be for the P/W to suck.
You will need to know how much your pressure washer uses or how little it can use.
If you want to know the amount of water available from the hose. Fill a bucket for thirty seconds or a minute and measure how much you get. With some quick maths you should be able to determine how long it will last.
5litres to 10litres per minute is quite normal for pressure washer use.
400l at 10lpm would last 40 min.


----------

